# Dodge Caravan 2005 driver door lock



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

You should get a schematic of the circuit. Newer cars have a majority of the body electrical components routed through the BCM. 
I'd pull the right switch and compare its resistances and voltages with the drivers switch. You could also check the wiring between the door and 'A' pillar and behind the left kick panel for nicks, water intrusion or corrosion.
After the visual, get a diagram, electrical parts are not returnable.
Possible causes
switch
wiring
terminal tightness
BCM


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, 47_47.
I'm reluctant to remove the passenger side panel, as I had such a hard time removing the drivers side.
Of course I never noticed a screw down at the bottom, and ripped the panel off the screw.
And then the nylon mounting clips were a SOB.
To remove these, I damaged several of these. 
I think that I do have continuity from the switch to the BCM as I can measure 5 volts DC on these leads.
The van has just run out of its extended warrantee, so I'm thinking that I should just trade it in, just in case its the BCM. (which I believe is really expensive)


----------



## sssalas (Sep 8, 2008)

*Short to ground?*

Check wiring, with door open cut the rubber insulation around all those wires that run from door in the door jam area, there might be a short to ground there. If wires are okay, I'd check or get a known good switch from the junk yard.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

sssalas said:


> Check wiring, with door open cut the rubber insulation around all those wires that run from door in the door jam area, there might be a short to ground there. If wires are okay, I'd check or get a known good switch from the junk yard.


 I like your idea about getting a junk yard switch. I'll try that!
Thanks!


----------



## JVcar (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's part of the wiring diagram that shows how a reference voltage is pulled to ground by a series of reisitors in the control switch when the it is operated. A scan tool is best to help diagnose the cause but is certainly much less expensive than replacing the vehicle! Call your service technician for a diagnosis; you can always reserve the option to repair yourself after the cause of failure is identified. Good luck...


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for your reply JV! I'm unsure what you mean by a scan tool? Is this the tool that 'reads' the car computer?


----------



## JVcar (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, that is correct. A scan tool communicates with the vehicle's computer controlled systems. Information is retrieved and displayed such as DTC's or diagnostic trouble codes, parameter values such as sensor input and output data. In your case, the body control module may display data and other information regarding the power door lock switch and may have a stored DTC fault code to aide in diagnosing. It basically lets the technician "see" what the computer sees and how it's controlling the outputs. In many cases, the output control can be operated through the scan tool. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation. I was aware that the 'puter' could be read, but was unaware that the BCM was linked also!
There is a BCM patch offered by Dodge corp. and I had this patch installed for $50. Unfortunately, it didn't resolve the problem completely.
When this all began, none of the electric locking worked. Including the locking of doors at 15 mph.
After the patch, everything was good, except for the drivers door lock function.
I've been considering trading up for some time, and rather than pay for a new BCM, I think that i will proceed with this!


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Wildie said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I was aware that the 'puter' could be read, but was unaware that the BCM was linked also!
> There is a BCM patch offered by Dodge corp. and I had this patch installed for $50. Unfortunately, it didn't resolve the problem completely.
> When this all began, none of the electric locking worked. Including the locking of doors at 15 mph.
> After the patch, everything was good, except for the drivers door lock function.
> I've been considering trading up for some time, and rather than pay for a new BCM, I think that i will proceed with this!


 Problem is resolved! i bought a '09 Montana


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wildie said:


> Problem is resolved! i bought a '09 Montana


Well, at least you didn't throw parts at it! :laughing:

Good luck with your new ride.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

47_47 said:


> Well, at least you didn't throw parts at it! :laughing:
> 
> Good luck with your new ride.


 Thank you! I was looking at new tires, the a/c was always leaking, a grinding noise was coming from some where up front, the BCM ($750) probably needed to be replaced.
I'm sleeping better, knowing that i have warranty for the next 3 years. :no:


----------

